# Beginner! Need help! ASAP! lol



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok, so I was able to be the lucky one who received the free flies from Aaron. A buddy of mine let me have his fly rod to get started. Once I'm done restoring my boat, I'll focus on buying a better fly rod if needed. The rod that I got off my buddy is an 8 foot "Royal Coachman" from "South Bend". It's a 5-6 WT. The reel is a "ginger quill". He bought this about 10 years ago from Cabelas.  I have no clue about the line and stuff. I've read about tapers and what not, but I have no clue what it is. I don't know what I'm missing on here. He told me the line is has is floating line. It's white in color. It gets skinnier towards the end. Do I have to put some sort of a leader on here? Or tie the fly direct onto the white fly line? I'd appreciate all the help I can get. I would love to get my first fish on fly. I've been casting for about 15 minutes in my front yard and I have already improved drastically. I can reach about 20 feet now (compared to about 4 feet before...lol). I was looking at tutorials on fly casting a "roll cast" and it seemed pretty simple. 

I would appreciate any help. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.fishcreeklodge.com/rigging-fly-rods.htm

http://www.spanishflytv.com/tacklebox/tacklebox_rigging_fly_rod.php


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"A buddy of mine let me have his fly rod to get started"


Welcome to the cult...My first I traded a pair of Raybans that I no longer used. Thought I got the best end of the deal...Now Look


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I got lucky and got this from Aaron.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

It sounds like you have a "double taper" line, which is OK for shorter casts. You may want to get a Scientific Angler "Headstart" line which is a "weight forward" line which should be easier to cast for you.
Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds to me like you have a freshwater set-up. Also a 5-6 wt wont cast most of those flies well or be very effective in saltwater. I would say you need an 8wt set-up. I agree with the "headstart" line suggestion. Hope you like the flies. BTW I never recieved anything in the mail from you. Not that it matters. Just the principal I guess.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

A sight that helped me alot with my casting is sexyloops.com

If you are having an issue, like loop colapse or something like that they tell you what you are doing, and how to fix it.

Get a new line. The headstart line is nice, and if you have an old line it might not float anymore or be really stiff.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I got lucky and got this from Aaron.


There's some good stuff in that box! Take that 5wt rod and some of those white or yellow foam poppers and get after the bass. They'll eat those up! 

Oh, and the simple answer to your question is that you need to make or buy a leader to tie onto the fly line. There are some leader recipes out there, if you search for them. I'd make a suggestion, but I'm not that good...  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Sounds to me like you have a freshwater set-up. Also a 5-6 wt wont cast most of those flies well or be very effective in saltwater. I would say you need an 8wt set-up. I agree with the "headstart" line suggestion. Hope you like the flies. BTW I never recieved anything in the mail from you. Not that it matters. Just the principal I guess.


I know it's late, but I dropped it off this afternoon. I haven't had a chance till now, I know it's late but better late than never.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to have to go out and get some line then to tie up the leader. I have 3 cars that I have to paint over the weekend, so I'll probably get out and give it a try sometime next week.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

You're more than likely going to need new line. Go to BPS or a fly shop and they will spool it for you with the backing and fly line. Then ask them to show you how to make the knots needed to attach line to leader, etc. 5-6 weight is very light. pretty good for peacocks and freshwater but you can only toss small flies with that. I will meet you in the neighborhood one day and you can cast mine to see the difference.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> You're more than likely going to need new line. Go to BPS or a fly shop and they will spool it for you with the backing and fly line. Then ask them to show you how to make the knots needed to attach line to leader, etc. 5-6 weight is very light. pretty good for peacocks and freshwater but you can only toss small flies with that. I will meet you in the neighborhood one day and you can cast mine to see the difference.



You finally made it over here eh?

Let me know whenever and I'm there. 

I'm actually headed to BPS now. I jokingly told my girl I wanted an 8 wt fly rod and she said ok, if it's not too much. But last time I went there, they were like $300, so who knows. lol


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I got one with reel and all for $89, used it to learn, and then upgraded the reel. you don't have to spend the $300 for all the hippity hooplah!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I got one with reel and all for $89, used it to learn, and then upgraded the reel. you don't have to spend the $300 for all the hippity hooplah!



I'm going to check them out when I go to BPS in a minute. Waiting for my girl to shower and what not. I'm heading to the one at Dolphin Mall. 

I know a canal that seems to be loaded with small tarpon (I see them rowing everywhere, and this guy landed one there about a month ago). I had one on the other day on a fluke and I lost it for a bad hook set. I'd love to try that canal with fly. They're small tarpon. They must be a blast on fly.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I've caught small tarpon on fly. They're are lots of fun. Actually caught some in Hialeah. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

If you have a Gander Mountain down there check them out. The one up here was having some blowout sales and I picked up an 8wt 4 piece rod for $40, also a SA Mastery Series Saltwater taper 7wt flyline for $20.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> If you have a Gander Mountain down there check them out. The one up here was having some blowout sales and I picked up an 8wt 4 piece rod for $40, also a SA Mastery Series Saltwater taper 7wt flyline for $20.


The nearest Gander MT is in West Palm Beach, and I don't know if it's even open yet. I guess I'll ask a friend that lives up there and check it out. I went to bass pro and they had a bunch of different rods for $84.99.

I'll probably go get one tomorrow night.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sure its open. On Northlake Blvd.?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So I took my rod out today for the first try, and after a few messed up cast's I finally got a decent one. The line took off and I tried fighting it for a while. It was taking drag and then out of no where I heard *SNAP* and the leader popped as well as the rod. So now I have no rods. lol

What would be recommended? 8wt, or 9wt? I would like to use for freshwater tarpon, snook, and salt water.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Go with the 9. Especially with some of those tarpon you might need the extra backbone.


----------

